# Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Moin zusammen, ich verzweifle fast. Ich habe o.g. Problem und finde auch bei google keine Lösung. Nach den herunterfahren leuchtet die LED weiter. Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder dran. Auf dem 1. ist der Pc an und auf dem 2. ist er heruntergefahren. Kennt der eine Lösung?

Besten dank im voraus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardware: Asus M5A99xEVO BIOS 1604, AMD FX8350, 16GB Corsair DDR3, Gainward GTX570, 128GB Adata SSD


----------



## Nightowl1973 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

schau mal bei dir im Bios nach.
da kannst du den Status der LED´s einstellen


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Hm, da finde ich rein garnichts. Ich verzweifle bald


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Leuchtet deine Maus ebenfalls noch?


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Ja und die Tastatur reagiert auch.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Schau mal im Bios unter advanced mode nach
müßte bei dir ne Funktion geben die sich ErP Ready nennt


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Ja die gibt es, einfach deaktivieren?


----------



## Nightowl1973 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

ja deaktivier mal un schau mal...kann sein das der im standby modus häng bei dir


----------



## Tommi1 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Wenn die Tastatur reagiert ist doch gut. Dann kannste den REchner wenigsten aus dem Standby holen.

Du hast Maus und Tastatur ja nicht an dem Teil hängen, oder?

Normal sollten die Front USB an nen internen USB Anschluß hängen, die bei Abschalten / Standby kein Strom führen.
Dazu sollte ein Jumper in der Nähe des internen USB Anschlusses verantwortlich sein.

Bei mir ist das so, daß die hinteren USB Anschlüssen Stromfürhen beim Abschalten / Standby und die vorderen nicht.
So ist bei mir dann gewährleistet, daß die LCD Displays nicht am laufenden Band durchleuchten.

Also schau einfach mal wo das interne USB Kabel für die Front USB hingeht und da in der Nähe sitzt ein Jumper (müsste glaub ich blau sein, den setzt Du einfach um und dann war es das.

Oder es ist wirklich sowas einfaches, wie Nightown schon schrieb und der PC hängt im Standby.


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Also ErP deaktivieren hat nichts gebracht, die Bumper umstellen hat auch nichts gebraucht.


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

Hier mal die BIOS Einstellungen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Stimmt. Da ist was anderes. Sonst würde das "XPredator" auch weiter leuchten.


Aber mal was anderes:

Wo leuchtet da noch was?
Die Streifen links und rechts können, nach meinen Recherchen, nur orange leuchten und der Schriftzug ist doch auch aus.


----------



## marvan2007 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Die leuchten weiss. Nur wenn der PC an ist, sind sie orange


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Hallo marvan2007,
hast du schon einen CMOS Reset durchgeführt? Falls nicht solltest du das auf jeden Fall machen. Danach erst mal nur die Standardwerte im BIOS laden und das Verhalten danach erneut überprüfen. Normal sollte der Strom via USB aus sein wenn "ErP Ready" aktiviert ist.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## marvan2007 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nach herunterfahren leuchtet led am Gehäuse weiter*

Das ist mir jetzt fast peinlich aber aus Dankbarkeit für die Hilfestellung hier, sage ich dann doch mal was es war. Ich Esel habe den HDD-Stecker am Mainboard falsch gesteck!


----------

